# Emergency!!!!!!



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

my pigeon has laid an egg yesterday and when i check this morning she or he wasnt sitting on it.....the egg was realy cold and not warm....what shoud i do and why is this happenning?


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Armin, I have had birds not set on their egg until the second one is laid and they were fine.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

re92346mos said:


> Hi Armin, I have had birds not set on their egg until the second one is laid and they were fine.


its okay if the egg gets cold?
it will still hatch?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

armin, how cold did it get there last night? hens do not sit on the first egg. sometimes they will hover over it but not sit tight until they lay the second one. That way they both hatch at the same time. You can take the egg and if you have some plastic ones replace it. If not, just take the egg and put it in the house. After she lays the second one, give it back to her. I do this all the time since we raise babies in Jan and Feb. The egg is probably ok but you won't know for a few days.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just looked at the weather where you are. It didn't get below freezing last night so I would say that egg is probably ok. It's not suppose to be that warm today, so I would just take the egg from her, put it in the house on somethng soft so that it doesn't get broken. Then tomorrow around 4:00 she will lay her second egg in the same place and you can give this one back to her.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi armin369,

Was she recently moved with her mate?

If she doesn't set on the eggs once the second one is laid, then she is either insecure about her nest box and surroundings or the eggs may not be viable, or could be another issue.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> armin, how cold did it get there last night? hens do not sit on the first egg. sometimes they will hover over it but not sit tight until they lay the second one. That way they both hatch at the same time. You can take the egg and if you have some plastic ones replace it. If not, just take the egg and put it in the house. After she lays the second one, give it back to her. I do this all the time since we raise babies in Jan and Feb. The egg is probably ok but you won't know for a few days.


well it gets like 28 -35 degrees and she does stay on the nest bowl and wont move at all from there but she isnt sitting on it but i gotta check it when i get home in like 30 minutes

yesterday when i got home i let them out for 30 minutes and put them back in their loft and there was no egg until last night i went to feed them and i saw a pieace of the egg


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi armin369,
> 
> Was she recently moved with her mate?
> 
> If she doesn't set on the eggs once the second one is laid, then she is either insecure about her nest box and surroundings or the eggs may not be viable, or could be another issue.


she has been with her mate for almost 2 months now


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

*!!!!!!!*

k i just checked and the cock was sitting on it and when they see me they get of the egg why?


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

they might be nervouse or scared wtch when u puy your hand in that they dont get scared and crack the eggs good luck with your birds


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

armin, it's suppose to get down to about 28 tonight and be cold and windy tomorrow. My suggestion to you is to go and get that egg and bring it inside. You have to understand that this is not the normal time of year for pigeons to breed and raise youngsters. They are mainly laying eggs because, one they are together in a small place and that's what pigeons do and second, the weather has been unseasonably warm here. I fore see one of two things happening. Either she is not going to sit tight on that egg and it's going to freeze, Or.......she WILL sit on it and that baby will hatch a good 24, maybe even 48 hours before the second egg. If that happens, the second baby is going to possibly have a tough time fighting for food. They grow VERY fast and the bigger baby usually wins out. That is the exact reason that hens don't sit tight on the first egg. They instinctively know that sitting on the first one will cause that egg to hatch way to early. God made these birds pretty darn smart and they know what they are doing most of the time.I've had hens drop their first egg from a perch, so obviously it didn't make it LOL but then they will go ahead and lay the second one in the nest bowl. If you take her egg, it's not going to hurt anything. Even if you took it and never gave it back to her (which I'm NOT recommending) she would still lay the second one and sit on it along withe her mate and raise the baby. If you take the egg, just be careful with it. Sit it in the house and just keep it at room temp. Tomorrow when you get home from school, you watch and between 3:00 and 4:00 she will lay the second egg. If the hen is a wing slapper, put you hand in the nest bowl, PALM DOWN and pick up the egg and get it out. Be careful not to let her knock it out of your hand and if she pecks, keep you fingers close together because she could peck a hole in the egg and you don' want that. I'm pulling for these babies and just trying to help you get two instead of one. OK? 

PS: I just read your post again..........there is another possibility here and one that we have no way of knowing for sure, so you've got to make the decision. Since she's had that egg all day, IF she did sit on it for a long period of time, its possible that the embryo has already starting to develope. There's no way to know for sure so here's your choices. IF THE EGG HAS STARTED TO DEVELOPE and you take it away until tomorrow, then the embryo will die. BUT, if it HASN"T started developing and you leave it, it freezes. You have to make the decision. I hope I'm not confusing you.........if I am, tell me what you don't understand and I'll try to clarify.......


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> armin, it's suppose to get down to about 28 tonight and be cold and windy tomorrow. My suggestion to you is to go and get that egg and bring it inside. You have to understand that this is not the normal time of year for pigeons to breed and raise youngsters. They are mainly laying eggs because, one they are together in a small place and that's what pigeons do and second, the weather has been unseasonably warm here. I fore see one of two things happening. Either she is not going to sit tight on that egg and it's going to freeze, Or.......she WILL sit on it and that baby will hatch a good 24, maybe even 48 hours before the second egg. If that happens, the second baby is going to possibly have a tough time fighting for food. They grow VERY fast and the bigger baby usually wins out. That is the exact reason that hens don't sit tight on the first egg. They instinctively know that sitting on the first one will cause that egg to hatch way to early. God made these birds pretty darn smart and they know what they are doing most of the time.I've had hens drop their first egg from a perch, so obviously it didn't make it LOL but then they will go ahead and lay the second one in the nest bowl. If you take her egg, it's not going to hurt anything. Even if you took it and never gave it back to her (which I'm NOT recommending) she would still lay the second one and sit on it along withe her mate and raise the baby. If you take the egg, just be careful with it. Sit it in the house and just keep it at room temp. Tomorrow when you get home from school, you watch and between 3:00 and 4:00 she will lay the second egg. If the hen is a wing slapper, put you hand in the nest bowl, PALM DOWN and pick up the egg and get it out. Be careful not to let her knock it out of your hand and if she pecks, keep you fingers close together because she could peck a hole in the egg and you don' want that. I'm pulling for these babies and just trying to help you get two instead of one. OK?
> 
> PS: I just read your post again..........there is another possibility here and one that we have no way of knowing for sure, so you've got to make the decision. Since she's had that egg all day, IF she did sit on it for a long period of time, its possible that the embryo has already starting to develope. There's no way to know for sure so here's your choices. IF THE EGG HAS STARTED TO DEVELOPE and you take it away until tomorrow, then the embryo will die. BUT, if it HASN"T started developing and you leave it, it freezes. You have to make the decision. I hope I'm not confusing you.........if I am, tell me what you don't understand and I'll try to clarify.......



k i understood eveything and i will tell u why the hen wasnt sitting on it last night

Last night my brother was chatting with a girl and he told the girl that he has pigeons. the girl asked my brother to bring it and show it to her . when my brother went to get it the hen was sitting on it and when he got the male out she got up and got out.....and didnt go back to sit in their but she just stood on top of the egg and not laying on it......

Today when i came home the hen was standing again on top of the egg and not laying then after 10 minutes when i went to check again the cock was sitting on the egg and slowly pecking at something under or around him which i think that he was building the nest..... i went and feed them a little cause i thought they might be tired from sitting on that egg...the cock got out and came out then the hen started eating food but the cock went back in the nest bowl and sat on the egg slowly and started puffing...

so should i take it out cause i think last night when we sept they probably were sitting on it so i'm not sure if i should take it out or not


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

well again, you don't know what they did last night so it's really a toss up as to what you should do. I will tell you this, then you must decide. We have 12 pair of birds on our race team. They are all on eggs, but the eggs are laid after dark so I have not been going out to collect them like I do with our breeders. Every morning when I go to clean I pull any eggs that were laid the night before and take them in the house. Some of these eggs were cold and some were warm. I don't know how many will actually hatch, I'll just have to wait and see. She may have sat on that egg last night or she may have just stood over it all night. You've got a 50/50 chance here. You just do what you think is best. Even if the egg doesn't hatch, it's not the end of the world. There will be more babies. No matter what you do, if the egg still doesn't hatch, you'll never know why. So just make a decision and go with it and hope for the best.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> well again, you don't know what they did last night so it's really a toss up as to what you should do. I will tell you this, then you must decide. We have 12 pair of birds on our race team. They are all on eggs, but the eggs are laid after dark so I have not been going out to collect them like I do with our breeders. Every morning when I go to clean I pull any eggs that were laid the night before and take them in the house. Some of these eggs were cold and some were warm. I don't know how many will actually hatch, I'll just have to wait and see. She may have sat on that egg last night or she may have just stood over it all night. You've got a 50/50 chance here. You just do what you think is best. Even if the egg doesn't hatch, it's not the end of the world. There will be more babies. No matter what you do, if the egg still doesn't hatch, you'll never know why. So just make a decision and go with it and hope for the best.


yea ur right 
i'm just gonna et them sit on the eggs cause i dont know for sure


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

k i just went to check and the cock was out and eating and the hen wasn't sitting on it ......
i am worriedd


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

armin, go get the egg. There is no way that it will survive the night if they don't sit on it. It's just going to be to cold. I've just got a feeling that they have not sat that close to the egg in the past 24 hours. You may have caught them on it a time or two, but there were MANY hours that you weren't watching them. Bring the egg in and put it back tomorrow. That's the best chance you have in my opinion.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> armin, go get the egg. There is no way that it will survive the night if they don't sit on it. It's just going to be to cold. I've just got a feeling that they have not sat that close to the egg in the past 24 hours. You may have caught them on it a time or two, but there were MANY hours that you weren't watching them. Bring the egg in and put it back tomorrow. That's the best chance you have in my opinion.


okay i just went and brought it in and was still a little warm and i rapped it around a toilet paper 
ist that okay ?


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

keep your distance from the birds let nature take its course here by the sounds of it your birds are acting normal. when my birds had eggs they did the same but when second 1 came they sat on both. if it does not hatch in 2-3 weeks i would remove it. good luck


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Anarrowescape said:


> keep your distance from the birds let nature take its course here by the sounds of it your birds are acting normal. when my birds had eggs they did the same but when second 1 came they sat on both. if it does not hatch in 2-3 weeks i would remove it. good luck


thanks but i just removed it until the second one is laid and i also left a bowl of food in their loft so they can get it when they want to 
is that okay?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

yes, that will be fine. just take it back out tomorrow around 3:00 or so. good luck. You know when these babies should hatch? Should be around 12 Feb. Better get that camera ready. We'll all want to see the little ones. Does your other pair of birds look like they are ready to lay? If so, you should go out every night around 8:00 and check for the egg. When you find one, bring it straight into the house and wait for the second one. That way you won't be having to go through all of this. LOL


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> yes, that will be fine. just take it back out tomorrow around 3:00 or so. good luck. You know when these babies should hatch? Should be around 12 Feb. Better get that camera ready. We'll all want to see the little ones. Does your other pair of birds look like they are ready to lay? If so, you should go out every night around 8:00 and check for the egg. When you find one, bring it straight into the house and wait for the second one. That way you won't be having to go through all of this. LOL


well one of them is still sick but we should be getting another one next week

the guy that we clean his loft gave it a shot and he said the others wont be sick and nothing will happen and he might get better and also his bird have the sam esickness ...they cant walk on one leg and thats the same problem with mine


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

armin369 said:


> Last night my brother was chatting with a girl and he told the girl that he has pigeons. the girl asked my brother to bring it and show it to her . when my brother went to get it the hen was sitting on it and when he got the male out she got up and got out.....and didnt go back to sit in their but she just stood on top of the egg and not laying on it.



*She may have been with her mate two months, but from what you wrote she was recently moved, and disturbed, and therefore feeling insecure, and may or may not sit on the egg now. 

You should not allow other people even your brother, especially those that the pigeons aren't used to be around your breeders and pick them up *


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> *She may have been with her mate two months, but from what you wrote she was recently moved, and disturbed, and therefore feeling insecure, and may or may not sit on the egg now.
> 
> You should not allow other people even your brother, especially those that the pigeons aren't used to be around your breeders and pick them up *


oh i never let my brother go close to them except last night when i got home he was looking at them


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

armin369 said:


> oh i never let my brother go close to them except last night when i got home he was looking at them


*That was enough to cause their insecurity.*


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

so is it okay if i leave a bowl of food for them?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

your breeders, when sitting eggs/raising youngsters, should have food in front of them 24/7.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

k i recorded a 2 hour film today and when i saw it right now this is what happened.....

so the cock was sitting on it and then after 45 minutes it got out and the female went and started building the nest and the cock was eating then i removed the egg and brought it in....after that the cock went and sat in the nest bowl and fixed it alittle but after 2 minutes it got up and looked around in the bowl and didnt find the egg so it got out and the hen went back and started building again.....and the hen has been standing on the side of the nest bowl and the cock on top of the nest front.

and this also happend...the hen went in the nest bowl and her left wing was lifted and kept going up and down really slowly..lookd like it was trying to drop another egg i think what do u guys think?

PS..i just checked and there was a small black spot in the corner not in the middle but in the corner of the egg(close to the shell) what is it


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

they will continue to put pieces of straw/pine needles, whatever in the nest, even while incubating the eggs. I leave stuff for my birds all the time. Gives them something to do. LOL
As far as the egg.......I don't know. You wouldn't be able to tell anything about it this early.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> they will continue to put pieces of straw/pine needles, whatever in the nest, even while incubating the eggs. I leave stuff for my birds all the time. Gives them something to do. LOL
> As far as the egg.......I don't know. You wouldn't be able to tell anything about it this early.


k and how long can a egg last if its layed and have not been sat on for a long time?
i am asking this because when i went to my friend's house last sunday to clean his coop i found to egg and brought it home and nothing was sitting on the egg when we were there ...so how long wil that egg last?


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

k and how long can a egg last if its layed and have not been sat on for a long time?
i am asking this because when i went to my friend's house last sunday to clean his coop i found to egg and brought it home and nothing was sitting on the egg when we were there ...so how long wil that egg last?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm not sure about this. I THINK they can be kept for about a week but I've never tried that. Not knowing when it was laid, and you have no bird to put it under, it's probably best just thrown away.

PS: we must be the only two up this early in the morning!! LOL


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

well i'm up early every weeksdays because i have to go to school


----------

